# اريد صناعة طائرة بدون طيار



## mirimiri (23 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم 
كما قرأتم في عنوان 
اريد صناعة طائرة بدون طيار 
ارجو مساعدتي في صناعة طائرة 
اريد ان اعرف من اي مادة اصنع بها الشكل الخارجي لطائرة 
يا ليت كذلك لو حد عنده كتب يضعها عنا لنستفيد كلنا


----------

